# anyone know if CE1 clusters will work on Quantums?



## OldManJames (Oct 15, 2012)

found a GTi Cluster with low miles. Does anyone know if the cluster will plug and play?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It should - a Quantum is a CE1 car. And, from my memory, the cluster looks identical to that in my '88 Scirocco. 

Now, there may be a 'gotcha!', though - the tach. 4- and 5-cylinder tachs are (understandably) different. If yours is a 5-cylinder car, you'll want to swap your tach into the 'new' cluster (assuming that your tach works, of course.)


----------

